

The JOBS Act has failed - robmarkg
http://qz.com/71129/the-jobs-act-turns-one-and-lets-be-honest-its-a-failure/

======
bobgrn
What JOBS act? Most of it has been buried in SEC bureaucracy since the act was
made official.

